# My first (pizza) fatty w/Q-View



## damone (Jul 27, 2009)

I wasn't expecting to try this for another month but as luck would have it, I got to make my first fatty yesterday. I went with the Pizza fatty mainly because my wife isn't big on ground meats but she doesn't mind Italian Sausage.

First off, big thanks to Capt Dan and tim.sirek, I did alot of referencing back to their threads in making this thing.



1lb Italian Sausage flattened in zip lock bag



My bacon mat.



Pizza sauce and sliced mozzarella cheese sticks.



Add some pizza seasoning and some pepperoni and we're ready to roll.

Now the pictures you won't see, will be of the mess I made trying to roll that thing. I'd seen all the pics that had the various toppings in the middle of the sausage. I never thought why that was when I was making this. 

Then I started to roll and everything started sliding off. I did manage to get it back to a respectable log and clean up the pizza sauce before the wife walked in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








All rolled up nice and tight.



After about an hour on. I tried to keep a consistent 225 and used hickory chips.



Pulled off the grill when it got about 170.



Sliced and ready to eat. 

Despite my little brain freeze earlier, it turned out pretty good. There's a couple of pieces left that I'll heat up tonight after work and then it's all gone. 

Another smoke in the books!


----------



## tacman (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Damone!

Nice Job on the fatty.  

I tried my hand at a fatty this weekend as well.

I stuffed it with beef flavored Rice-A-Roni and called it the San Francisco Fatty (see post for more details).  It turned out pretty tasty.

after seeing your post......I'm thinking the next one I fire up will be the Pizza.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 might have been the first but I bet it won't be your last


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Great looking fattie Damone. Nice job on that bacon weave too!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking fattie, and good save on squeezing out those fillings.  Been there before.  Now you've learned something that will make the next one easier to do.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job!  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 29, 2009)

thats a fine looking fattie there Damone. I'm sure it's only the first of many.


----------



## fired up (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking fatty!


----------

